# HELP!



## Oldschool92' (Jul 13, 2010)

Hey guys, I recently obtained a Vivitar XC-3 for free. I took it into a  local camera shop and had it looked at for free. The guy said the  shutter works fine and the lenses are in good shape and so is the body  of the camera. He did say however that the sensor on it was "toasted." He also said that he could  replace it, clean up the camera, and lube what needs it all for $44. So  what my question is, do you think its worth paying for the repairs, or,  should I invest in a different 35mm camera?

I started this thread on a different forum subject area but figured it was best to put it here. Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## compur (Jul 13, 2010)

The sensor? Do you mean the meter cell?

Is the meter actually not functioning?

$44 seems very low for what he says he will do.  Makes me
wonder if he intends to simply replace the batteries and charge
you $44 for it or something similar.  But, then I am the suspicious 
type.


----------



## Oldschool92' (Jul 13, 2010)

Yeah thats what I meant, im brand new to the world of film photography. 
Well when I first took it in he cleaned some corrosion off the battery but never said it still works. If i'm correct the battery thats in there now could be over 15 years old. This shop did not seem like the kind of place that would rip me off at all. In fact it seemed like they were more into film cameras then digital ones.


----------



## MarkF48 (Jul 13, 2010)

Unless the camera shop put a couple of batteries in the camera or checked the ones in there with a meter and found them OK, I don't see how he could say the meter was not functioning. Buy a couple of batteries and see if the meter works. If it does, put a roll of film through the camera to test it out. I probably wouldn't put the money into having it fixed if it's more than the batteries, but that's me. 

Camera manual here.....
http://www.cameramanuals.org/pdf_files/vivitar_xc-3.pdf

Batteries are two silver oxide 1.5v S76, MS76, SR44, 357. You might be able to get them from a Radio Shack or other store that carries watch batteries, such as a Sears, Target, or maybe a Walmart. They'll be around a couple of dollars or so for each one.


----------



## Oldschool92' (Jul 13, 2010)

Thank you for pointing that out Mark, I have the original manual from when the camera was purchased. I will get some batteries and test it out and get back to you on what happend.


----------



## Oldschool92' (Jul 13, 2010)

My mistake guys, it turns out everything works, its just the strips in the body of the camera that are toasted. I should have called the shop to clarify what he had said before posting on here, my apologies. :banghead:


----------



## MarkF48 (Jul 13, 2010)

I suspect by "strips", that would mean the light seals on the back that keep light out. These are generally made of a foam and over the years deterioate. Leaking seals may let light in that can fog or streak the film. Again, you could run a roll of film through the camera and see if there is any evidence of fogging or streaks that might indicate bad seals. If every thing else on the camera appears to work after a test roll, then you can decide whether it's worth replacing the seals.

If you're a brave DIY kind of person...
Replace the light seals of your good old film camera

Your camera isn't listed in the link, but the PDF's for similiar cameras may help....
Favorite Classics / Jon Goodman's Seal Replacement Instructions


----------



## Oldschool92' (Jul 13, 2010)

You nailed it, he showed we them and they were definitely in need of replacement. Most of the strip wasn't even there anymore. Dropped the camera off today and it should be done by this week (they had a lot of repair orders in front of mine). Any suggestion for camera bags?


----------



## PJL (Jul 13, 2010)

Oldschool92' said:


> Any suggestion for camera bags?


This is completely personal preference and really depends what you're comfortable with.  I use a Lowepro SlingShot 300 AW, which successfully holds all of my cameras, 2 flash units, and 5-6 lenses, both short telezoom and prime.  However, I use my bag primarily for storage, not shooting; when I shoot, I wear whatever camera I'm using bandoleer style on a neoprene M-Rock camera strap.












Other options include fitted camera holsters, shoulder bags, and backpacks.  Holsters are good for carrying a camera with one lens attached, along with a few accessories.  A shoulder bag is useful for a camera, maybe a few lenses, and accessories.  Backpacks allow you to carry a small-to-moderate system and sometimes have external loops or hookups for a tripod, padded pouches for laptops, and other personal effects.  Your best bet is to go to a store and check a few out in person and see what you like the best.

If you plan on shooting out of your bag and taking it with you, I highly recommend something that doesn't scream "Hey everyone, I have a camera right here!"  For that reason, I won't get Nikon, Canon, or any other camera-branded stuff to carry my equipment around in.  I really like Lowepro's stuff, as well as M-Rock, Tamrac, Kata, and Tenba.  If you want higher end, there's always Think Tank or boutique bag makers.


----------



## Oldschool92' (Jul 13, 2010)

I've been hearing a lot about the slingshot, looks like a cool backpack and a lot of storage which i need. Whats the MSRP for it? Just so i don't pay for an overpriced one. Thanks PJL for the suggestion, I appreciate it.


----------



## PJL (Jul 13, 2010)

Oldschool92' said:


> I've been hearing a lot about the slingshot, looks like a cool backpack and a lot of storage which i need. Whats the MSRP for it? Just so i don't pay for an overpriced one. Thanks PJL for the suggestion, I appreciate it.


Adorama had this one on sale for 45% off up to last week, so it was originally $110, but I got it for $60.  Currently this model is going for $90 since it's being replaced by the 302 and other models.  My only complaint is the lack of tripod loop on the outside.  Otherwise, I really like it.  Also check out the classifieds in this forum and always keep an eye on craigslist.


----------



## Oldschool92' (Jul 13, 2010)

Do you recommend using Adorama for anything when it comes to cameras?
Cool I'll definitely check that out then, again thank you for the help.


----------



## PJL (Jul 13, 2010)

Absolutely.  I've bought a few things from them and haven't been disappointed.  Their prices are also some of the most competitive I've found.


----------



## Oldschool92' (Jul 13, 2010)

Okay cool, I've been looking through their site for camera bags...of course. I found a Vanguard Pampas 47 Sling Bag for $49.95 and free shipping. Is a vanguard a good companie and does it sound like a good deal to you?


----------



## PJL (Jul 14, 2010)

Oldschool92' said:


> Okay cool, I've been looking through their site for camera bags...of course. I found a Vanguard Pampas 47 Sling Bag for $49.95 and free shipping. Is a vanguard a good companie and does it sound like a good deal to you?


I personally don't have any experience with Vanguard products.  Fifty bucks for a sling bag is a good price, though, so it's worth searching for reviews on Google to see if other people had any comments about it.


----------



## Oldschool92' (Jul 14, 2010)

yeah i'll check it out and see what people say about it.


----------

